# DEXTER anyone?



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2008)

*OK..someone here has to be watching DEXTER.....

what a nice surprise this week, for an ending....

apparently there are only 2 shows left for the season, so another season is coming....so there is ESCAPE eminent *


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 1, 2008)

You know I'm a Dexter-lover.

I was pretty surprised with last night's episode. I'm just wondering where it's all going with Miguel. It's always funny to me how they are always able to make Dexter look like the normal, sane individual compared to someone else.

I'm working on the book too, but have been so busy with family/school that I haven't gotten very far.


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 1, 2008)

My favorite show!!! Last night was intense!!! Loving Jimmy Smits character a lot.

I know, Jeep. Whodathunk I would be routing for a serial killer? Great writing and acting.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 1, 2008)

I love Dexter but dont have Showtime  I watched it on Netflix instant in a weekend. then rented the second season and watched that over a week while the kids napped. I am sooo close to getting Showtime just for Dexter


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I love Dexter but dont have Showtime  I watched it on Netflix instant in a weekend. then rented the second season and watched that over a week while the kids napped. I am sooo close to getting Showtime just for Dexter



*Dexter is NOT the only amazing show on SHOWTIME IMHO...I am a huge fan of Californication with David Duchovny ....it's insanely funny and quirky and interesting and ONLY a 1/2 hour.... I also dig the drama of The L Word, coming back in a few weeks for a new season....Secret Diary of a Call Girl is slightly entertaining as well....but I am really looking forward to a NEW show called THE UNITED STATES OF TARA starring TONI COLLETTE with multiple personalities...several are whack....

not a tv junkie or anything....who me?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> My favorite show!!! Last night was intense!!! Loving Jimmy Smits character a lot.
> 
> I know, Jeep. Whodathunk I would be routing for a serial killer? Great writing and acting.



*amen to that!!!*



babyjeep21 said:


> You know I'm a Dexter-lover.
> 
> I was pretty surprised with last night's episode. I'm just wondering where it's all going with Miguel. It's always funny to me how they are always able to make Dexter look like the normal, sane individual compared to someone else.
> 
> I'm working on the book too, but have been so busy with family/school that I haven't gotten very far.



*I know they were talking about the Bachelor party and referred to Dexter as something rather *NORMAL* like beaver cleaver....but I can't remember what they said...mr vanilla? I think not....*


----------



## g-squared (Dec 1, 2008)

I thought i watched dexter once because it was on before heroes, but after reading this it appears i had it confused with another show, because i dont have showtime.


----------



## toni (Dec 1, 2008)

I love love love love love love love DEXTER. I can't wait to see how he makes it out of this one.


----------



## toni (Dec 1, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I know they were talking about the Bachelor party and referred to Dexter as something rather *NORMAL* like beaver cleaver....but I can't remember what they said...mr vanilla? I think not....*



I think they called him Opie.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2008)

toni said:


> I think they called him Opie.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to toni again.
*
O well that's exactly what they called him....I was in the correct decade though LMAO.........thanks ((TONI)) 

the brain is a terrible thing to waste.......*


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 1, 2008)

g-squared said:


> I thought i watched dexter once because it was on before heroes, but after reading this it appears i had it confused with another show, because i dont have showtime.



You may have seen it. For a time, a cleaned up version was shown on CBS.


----------



## g-squared (Dec 1, 2008)

Maybe, but I'm thinking the show that i saw was Chuck, and switched them up because they're both titled with first names.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 1, 2008)

oooh this is funny, my friend just lent me Dexter today to watch!  i cant wait, sounds ace!


----------



## Ivy (Dec 2, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Dexter is NOT the only amazing show on SHOWTIME IMHO...I am a huge fan of Californication with David Duchovny ....it's insanely funny and quirky and interesting and ONLY a 1/2 hour.... I also dig the drama of The L Word, coming back in a few weeks for a new season....Secret Diary of a Call Girl is slightly entertaining as well....but I am really looking forward to a NEW show called THE UNITED STATES OF TARA starring TONI COLLETTE with multiple personalities...several are whack....
> 
> not a tv junkie or anything....who me?*



you forgot weeds!!!!!


----------



## thejuicyone (Dec 2, 2008)

I love Dexter! I swear that show gets my adrenaline pumping.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ivy said:


> you forgot weeds!!!!!


*
TFF...that is the ONLY one I don't watch on there....just never got into it...although My brother and nephew are highly addicted to it as well as 420 friendly..where as, I've had enough to last a lifetime..which might have something to do with my aversion to the show..........*


----------



## Victim (Dec 2, 2008)

toni said:


> I love love love love love love love DEXTER. I can't wait to see how he makes it out of this one.



He is going to get inside King's head and chew his way out from the inside. Then Dexter's next kill is going to be a 2-for-1.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 2, 2008)

My friend just got me hooked, i watched almost every episode made last week while i was on break. It is addicting as hell.

I can't believe i have to wait a whole week for the next one.

I don't have showtime, but i can download the episode right after it airs and it will be done before i wake up monday morning.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 3, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> My favorite show!!! Last night was intense!!! Loving Jimmy Smits character a lot.
> 
> I know, Jeep. Whodathunk I would be routing for a serial killer? Great writing and acting.



Oh I'm not surprised! You have great taste! 

:kiss2: Miss you!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Dec 3, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OK..someone here has to be watching DEXTER.....
> 
> what a nice surprise this week, for an ending....
> 
> apparently there are only 2 shows left for the season, so another season is coming....so there is ESCAPE eminent *


I LOVE DEXTER!! I'm so Happy we're in for another season..I Love Weeds to


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 3, 2008)

I love Dexter. We subscribed to Showtime just for it. But, I also am a fan of Weeds. I just missed the second season of Weeds because we didn't have Showtime so it was hard for me to get back into it. I am also looking forward to The United States of Tara. Looks awesome! 

It is a great show where every week you are rooting for the serial killer


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Dec 3, 2008)

Love it can never miss an episode i knew it would be good because of michael c. hall liked him ever since 6 feet under the funny thing is did you all know him and the girl who plays his sister date in real life lol.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 3, 2008)

BigCutieAriel said:


> Love it can never miss an episode i knew it would be good because of michael c. hall liked him ever since 6 feet under the funny thing is did you all know him and the girl who plays his sister date in real life lol.



Seriously? 

Joe and I have been going back and forth for months on whether he is gay or straight.

Not that that really answers anything in the long run, ya know?


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Dec 3, 2008)

I used to think he was gay too because he played gay so good on six feet under lol but he was actually married for along while and then after his seperation/divorce him and the girl who plays his sister got together and he's actually almost 10 years older then her lol but age is just a # my grandparents had a 15 year age difference  here's an article i found

Dexter Siblings Date In Real Life

5 September 2008 10:34 AM, PDT | From wenn.com | See recent WENN news

Dexter star Michael C. Hall is secretly dating his onscreen sister Jennifer Carpenter, despite the disapproval of their TV bosses.

The pair plays siblings Dexter and Debra Morgan in the hit series, about a cop who secretly murders serial killers.

And, according to the National Enquirer, Hall and Carpenter are an odd item in real life. Theyve been dating for almost a year, after Hall separated from his wife Amy Spangler.

The couple has even moved in together, angering bosses at U.S. cable network Showtime, who fear the romance will confuse fans of the show.

A source says, For months they tried to keep the romance a secret by going to out-of-the-way places and avoiding each other on the set. They still refuse to acknowledge theyre in a relationship, but everyone on the set knows theyre together. 

View attachment 080411_dexter[1].jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 3, 2008)

BigCutieAriel said:


> Love it can never miss an episode i knew it would be good because of michael c. hall liked him ever since 6 feet under the funny thing is did you all know him and the girl who plays his sister date in real life lol.


*
DANG....must have really good chemistry....wow thanks for sharing that, it's very intriguing...I guess that is kinda a hazard of the trade...working so close...*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmmm.... Interesting!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Wow how was that for a good surprise...that worked out quite well....I love how Dexter is so intricately planning the latest one...SEASON FINALE next week,,,,SAY IT AIN'T SO *


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 8, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised... I almost find myself feeling sorry for Miguel. We'll see what happens next week!


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 8, 2008)

Yay for Dexter fans!!

I haven't watched tonights episode yet (Yay for DVR) but I have so many questions!

What do you think is the real story with Quinn? Do you think that woman really was a IA officer trying to get Deb to rat him out or what? And what about Anton? He's just too nice (and fricken HOT! :wubu to be a criminal. I thought that maybe he was a deep undercover narc or something, but that woud have come out when he was skinned, don'tcha think? And how cool was it that you just *know* Maria is going to figure out that Miguel is a bad guy? When the lights from his SUV hit her in the eyes at the end of the episode (this is last week I'm talking about) - you know she's gonna bust him eventually! And how cute is Batista with his vice gf? I imagine something will happen there - no one can be happy on Dexter! LOL~ And am I the only one who can't stand Rita? There's just something about her that bugs me. And with the wedding stuff? Please! Just go to Vegas or something!

Ok - that was my stream of consciousness for now. I look forward to hearing others' thoughts after I watch tonights episode tomorrow!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Yay for Dexter fans!!
> What do you think is the real story with Quinn? Do you think that woman really was a IA officer trying to get Deb to rat him out or what? And what about Anton? He's just too nice (and fricken HOT! :wubu to be a criminal. I thought that maybe he was a deep undercover narc or something, but that woud have come out when he was skinned, don'tcha think? And how cool was it that you just *know* Maria is going to figure out that Miguel is a bad guy? When the lights from his SUV hit her in the eyes at the end of the episode (this is last week I'm talking about) - you know she's gonna bust him eventually! And how cute is Batista with his vice gf? I imagine something will happen there - no one can be happy on Dexter! LOL~ And am I the only one who can't stand Rita? There's just something about her that bugs me. And with the wedding stuff? Please! Just go to Vegas or something!



*YA QUINN  I have no idea what the back story on him is...but defenitely curious but is it wrong, I kinda want him to hookup with Morgan.....Her bf Anton is not a criminal really, he was busted with drugs *I THINK*...nothing much more then that..and she thinks he's NOT good enough for her 'cause of that.....I don't dig Jimmy Smitts, He is the evil one here for some reason, I hope he rots....how sick is that LOLOL...ya rooting for Dexter...the *GOOD GUY* and I also LOVE Batista and his *GF* they rock together, he so deserved happiness, what about VINCE and his new love interest...that's a first on here, and a new direction.....and ya RITA is sugar coated over the top dripping swwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeet YUCk...*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 18, 2008)

*hey...didn't anyone see the SEASON FINALE OF DEXTER!!!!!!!!!
yikes!!!!!!!!

What an amazing SEASON....I thought it was over..but another season to come in 2009!!!!!!!!

I love this show*


----------



## toni (Dec 19, 2008)

Me too! The finale was awesome. Loved what he pulled of with the skinner.


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Jan 9, 2009)

'Dexter' brother and sister are husband and wife
Friday, January 09, 2009 2:05:39 PM

They play brother and sister on "Dexter." Now in real life, Michael C. Hall and Jennifer Carpenter are husband and wife. Hall's spokesman, Craig Bankey, said on Friday that the couple eloped in California on New Year's Eve. They'll walk the red carpet together at the Golden Globe Awards on Sunday -- the first time publicly acknowledging their relationship.

Hall, 37, and Carpenter, 29, just finished the third season of "Dexter," the Showtime series in which Hall plays the murderous title character. They've been quietly dating for about a year and a half.

At their wedding, Carpenter's grandfather's wedding band was attached to her bouquet of white roses.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 27, 2009)

I love Dexter but I couldn't stand her character until this past season when I started to like her a lot more. I can't wait until the next season starts!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 27, 2009)

BigCutieAriel said:


> 'Dexter' brother and sister are husband and wife
> Friday, January 09, 2009 2:05:39 PM
> 
> They play brother and sister on "Dexter." Now in real life, Michael C. Hall and Jennifer Carpenter are husband and wife. Hall's spokesman, Craig Bankey, said on Friday that the couple eloped in California on New Year's Eve. They'll walk the red carpet together at the Golden Globe Awards on Sunday -- the first time publicly acknowledging their relationship.
> ...



*wow good celebrity stuff..thanks for sharing that *


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 27, 2009)

That blows my mind. Wow.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 28, 2009)

What about Nip Tuck? Do any of you like that show? It's one of my favorites. It's dark but there are also some really funny parts. I like it because it's always been a little different than most of the stuff out there.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it's great that Jennifer and Michael have gotten married in real life. I hope they are happy together. As far as Jennifer's acting career, I have been a fan of hers ever since I saw her in *The Exorcism of Emily Rose*. She really rocked that part. If you have not seen it yet - the girl is great. You should see it.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0404032/


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2010)

*HE"S BACK!!!!!
Did anyone watch the series opener last nite........

it was just a fog....*


----------



## Lonely Dove (Sep 27, 2010)

We're so far behind in Australia, we have to wait until it airs over there and ends up on the internet somewhere 

I wasn't real keen on the ending of season 4, but as a keen Dexter fan, I'd like to see exactly where they are going to take it now, seeing as they have twisted and turned so far away from the books now there is no way of knowing what they are going to do...

I plan on watching season 5 episode 1 tomorrow night (it's 10.40pm here,needing to go to bed lol), and will be able to make further comment then 

So glad there is a dexter thread!


----------



## mel (Oct 4, 2010)

I heart Dexter :wubu:


----------



## toni (Nov 23, 2010)

Holy crap! Dexter is getting good. Three episodes left...


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 23, 2010)

OMG, my heart just jumped through my skin to see a thread titled, 'Dexter'. I am a _total_ Dexter addict and anticipate each episode week-to-week. I literally am having a hard time waiting until Sunday to see what happens next. That's the best part of this show, the intensity and gripping the edge of your seat!


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 23, 2010)

I wish I had this channel - I read all the dexter books and watched the first two seasons . . . the series is so right up my alley, with the blood and everything. I miss dexter, my one true love


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 23, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> I wish I had this channel - I read all the dexter books and watched the first two seasons . . . the series is so right up my alley, with the blood and everything. I miss dexter, my one true love



Sent you a PM


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 29, 2010)

Just caught the latest episode..*gah* The intensity is to die for..pun intended.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 12, 2010)

*sEAsoN FInALE tonite....can't wait

*


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 12, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *sEAsoN FInALE tonite....can't wait
> 
> *



OMG, ME EITHER!


----------



## LoriS (Dec 12, 2010)

I love Dexter!!! Cannot wait to see what happens! :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2010)

*I dug the season FINALE....won't say anything for fear of spoilers....but damn they wrapped it up amazingly....!!!

i hear through the grapevine there is 

ONE SEASON LEFT

and then no more 

DExTER*


----------



## toni (Dec 16, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I dug the season FINALE....won't say anything for fear of spoilers....but damn they wrapped it up amazingly....!!!
> 
> i hear through the grapevine there is
> 
> ...



I loved the finale too.

Trying to stay away from spoilers but Lumen is a bitch.

Only one more season left? No!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2010)

toni said:


> I loved the finale too.
> 
> Trying to stay away from spoilers but Lumen is a bitch.
> 
> Only one more season left? No!


*
I LOVE LUMEN...she is amazing....

i doubt we have seen the last of her*


----------



## mel (Dec 16, 2010)

I might as well say it..now that MCH is getting divorced we can now be married.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 16, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> ONE SEASON LEFT
> 
> and then no more
> 
> DExTER



What??! What will I do without my Dex??!! *cries*



mel said:


> I might as well say it..now that MCH is getting divorced we can now be married.



Wow, I wish you guys much happiness! lol


----------



## mel (Dec 16, 2010)

whatwhathwatwhahattawhwhhatatawhat??? last season. ??? I havent seen anything about that. ARGH..I need my sexy killer to stay on the tube!!


----------



## toni (Dec 16, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I LOVE LUMEN...she is amazing....
> 
> i doubt we have seen the last of her*



OMG...I felt so bad for Dexter. Talk about a stab in the heart.


----------



## LoriS (Dec 17, 2010)

Did anyone read about the rumors that Julia Stiles (Lumen) is the reason why the Dexter guy is getting divorced from the chick who plays his sister?

She denies it, but they DID have chemistry...


----------



## Deven (Jul 31, 2011)

Season Six is getting ready to start!!!

Anyone else excited?


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 31, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Season Six is getting ready to start!!!
> 
> Anyone else excited?



Very, but, it doesn't start until Oct I believe....still a few months...le sigh


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 31, 2011)

I too am very excited for the new season. I love Dexter! 
Here's a cross over bit with the Simpsons. It put a smile on my face, thought i'd share 
http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/07/27/simpsons-dexter/


----------



## penguin (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I love Dexter. This season should be interesting.


----------



## mccormick (Jul 31, 2011)

wrong dexter I know, but still.. lol


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just started watching Dexter, man what I've been missing! I'm doing about 6 episodes a week right now on xfinitytv's website. I'm just finishing up season 3 today. So far season 3 has been my favorite. I should be caught up well in time for the new season. I've always liked Jimmy Smits and I thought he did a great job with Miguel Prado. Can't get enough of this show!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Aug 21, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> I just started watching Dexter, man what I've been missing! I'm doing about 6 episodes a week right now on xfinitytv's website. I'm just finishing up season 3 today. So far season 3 has been my favorite. I should be caught up well in time for the new season. I've always liked Jimmy Smits and I thought he did a great job with Miguel Prado. Can't get enough of this show!



You will love Season 4. I liked 5 too and can't wait until Oct. 2nd, when season 6 premieres!! *woo!!* Love my Dex!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 21, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> You will love Season 4. I liked 5 too and can't wait until Oct. 2nd, when season 6 premieres!! *woo!!* Love my Dex!!



Thanks! I see that John Lithgow is in season 4 so I can only assume I'm going to love it.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright, somebody could have given me the heads up , I watched the last episode of season 4 and the first episode of season 5 back to back and got so depressed I had to stop watching for a while. The nanny interviews snapped me out of it though. I'm about half way through season 5 now!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Sep 3, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Alright, somebody could have given me the heads up , I watched the last episode of season 4 and the first episode of season 5 back to back and got so depressed I had to stop watching for a while. The nanny interviews snapped me out of it though. I'm about half way through season 5 now!



What..and ruin the most shocking episode to end a season of Dexter?! No way!! lol We're now under a month until Season 6 begins, so you'll be all caught up just in time to get your next dose of Dex! I've been waiting forever, it seems lol


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 3, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> What..and ruin the most shocking episode to end a season of Dexter?! No way!! lol We're now under a month until Season 6 begins, so you'll be all caught up just in time to get your next dose of Dex! I've been waiting forever, it seems lol



Shocking is right! Holy Crap! I'm kinda glad I did it this way though. Now when the new season begins, I won't have to rack my brain trying to remember what the hell happened the last couple season.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Sep 3, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Shocking is right! Holy Crap! I'm kinda glad I did it this way though. Now when the new season begins, I won't have to rack my brain trying to remember what the hell happened the last couple season.



It actually made it to like one of the top lists for reader's most shocking season finales..I read in one of my Entertainment Weekly's. Interested to see where this season's going to go, for sure..


----------



## Deven (Sep 3, 2011)

I saw more of John Lithgow in Dexter than I ever wanted to see of John Lithgow... and I'm never going to look at Dick from 3rd Rock from the Sun the same way again...


----------



## penguin (Sep 3, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> I saw more of John Lithgow in Dexter than I ever wanted to see of John Lithgow... and I'm never going to look at Dick from 3rd Rock from the Sun the same way again...



Years ago, he released a CD called "Singing in the Bathtub", which is thankfully very different from Trinity's style of singing in the bathtub.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 9, 2011)

Holy Shit!!! Is everyone still recovering from the first episode, or am I the only one who's seen it? They didn't miss a beat!!! No doubt this will be another great season, albeit the last season  Thank God for DVD's and websites of networks that let you watch their old shows online!!!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 9, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Holy Shit!!! Is everyone still recovering from the first episode, or am I the only one who's seen it? They didn't miss a beat!!! No doubt this will be another great season, albeit the last season  Thank God for DVD's and websites of networks that let you watch their old shows online!!!



Last Season?! Blasphemy! (haha) I just read an interview with Michael C Hall where, although vague about this season, did mention 'season 6 or 7'. So I'm not buying the last titled 'Electric Chair' episode this season as the end of Dex until I see it! lol 

First ep was awesome! Had a few laughs in there too. New ep tonight! Woooo!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 9, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Holy Shit!!! Is everyone still recovering from the first episode, or am I the only one who's seen it? They didn't miss a beat!!! No doubt this will be another great season, albeit the last season  Thank God for DVD's and websites of networks that let you watch their old shows online!!!



*I am all about DEXTER...and yes looks like they cooked up another dynamic psychokiller plot.... those creeeeeepy snakes .....FML*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 9, 2011)

*HOLY FRANKEN FUCK .....SNAKES

I <3 DEBRA!!!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 12, 2011)

*am I the only one LOVING THE NEW SEASON!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 12, 2011)

Can someone let me know how to find these episodes online, if that's possible?  Thanks. (Might want to PM if it's not totally above board... *cough.*)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 17, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can someone let me know how to find these episodes online, if that's possible?  Thanks. (Might want to PM if it's not totally above board... *cough.*)



Just tried to PM you but your box is full 

And did anyone catch last night's? Talk about a bit freaky of an ending.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 17, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Just tried to PM you but your box is full
> 
> And did anyone catch last night's? Talk about a bit freaky of an ending.



Oops. :blush: Fixed, sorry.


----------



## swinglifeaway (Oct 18, 2011)

I've watched the first episode of the new season and I have the next one waiting at home, but this season looks pretty interesting so far. I like watching Quinn try to be nice to Dexter while he completely cuts him out at every chance he gets


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 29, 2011)

I think this may be the best season yet. Watching Dex interact with the religious people is kind of funny, but the story line so far is great. I became a fan of Colin Hanks when he was in The Good Guys and I think he plays a great role this season. Don't know what I'm going to watch when this is over


----------



## BBWbonnie (Oct 29, 2011)

I've only just caught up to the current season. I'm gonna wait till i get a few more episodes before watching them all in one go. I can't say i wasn't surprised about Julia Stiles' character leaving. Dexter, forever alone ha!


----------



## HayleeRose (Oct 31, 2011)

I spent my summer watching all the seasons on OnDemand with my friends, then we had a party for the premiere and made a kill room with plastic sheeting and fake blood and all wore "murder clothes" it was pretty awesome. I'm loving the new season.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 29, 2011)

*HOW CRAZY was this weeks episode..........total SHOCKER to me at least....i don't want the season to end*


----------



## toni (Nov 29, 2011)

It was a total shock but sort of a cheap plot trick. It's been done so many times before.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 29, 2011)

It's been done before, but so has everything else on TV. I, for one, didn't see it coming. Loved it!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 29, 2011)

And it's unusual for me to not be able to predict what's going to happen... I almost always can with these shows.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2011)

toni said:


> It was a total shock but sort of a cheap plot trick. It's been done so many times before.



My bf saw it coming at least two episodes back.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm actually watching episode 3 of Season 5 right now! So I won't read the rest of this thread just yet! Do love it though.love it though.


----------



## toni (Dec 2, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My bf saw it coming at least two episodes back.



Your bf is one observant dude!:bow:
The commentary after the show explained the small hints they dropped. I need to dedicate a block of time to rewatch it.


----------



## toni (Dec 2, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It's been done before, but so has everything else on TV. I, for one, didn't see it coming. Loved it!



Don't get me wrong, I love Dex! Still loving the season too. I am in "REALLY?!?!" mode because this show has never gone cheap on us before.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 2, 2011)

toni said:


> Your bf is one observant dude!:bow:
> The commentary after the show explained the small hints they dropped. I need to dedicate a block of time to rewatch it.



As soon as I saw the plot twist, little bits and pieces made sense. I'm hesitant to give specifics because I don't want to spoil things for people who might not have seen the episode yet, but yeah. Fun!


----------



## Deven (Dec 5, 2011)

Isn't it weird that Jennifer Carpenter was on The Good Wife tonight? Dexter airs at the same time as The Good Wife... isn't that a conflict of interest there?


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Dec 16, 2011)

I do enjoy Dexter but I find it is a bit of a silly show at times, a little over the top, and the supporting characters are perhaps a little thin. But you know with every season you're gonna have your arc, and often a body on the table in every episode..

However I don't know that it's ever going to reach the heights of season 4. John Lithgow, bed villain ever, perhaps on any show


----------



## mel (Dec 16, 2011)

I am having to post this without reading any other post..lol... 

I an DVR'ing Dexter so my guy and I can watch it together and right now he is wrapped up in Football soooooooooooooooo ...it's driving me nuts not to be able to watch it and talk about it. ARGH.. a few more weeks!!!!


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 16, 2011)

I am so hopelessly hooked on Dexter. His calm demeanor as the subject wakes up in a darkened room coated in plastic sheets, finds himself securely bound and starts to panic...it's just hilarious! There is no secret regarding what brought him to the table, or what will happen next; nevertheless, the suspense is deliciously maddening. I can't wait for this season's DVD so I can watch; I don't have SHOWTIME, and my internet has a data limit that precludes streaming it unless I want to pay the overlimit fees.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2011)

Captain Save said:


> I am so hopelessly hooked on Dexter. His calm demeanor as the subject wakes up in a darkened room coated in plastic sheets, finds himself securely bound and starts to panic...it's just hilarious! There is no secret regarding what brought him to the table, or what will happen next; nevertheless, the suspense is deliciously maddening. I can't wait for this season's DVD so I can watch; I don't have SHOWTIME, and my internet has a data limit that precludes streaming it unless I want to pay the overlimit fees.



*YOU got a lot of amazing VIEWING AHEAD......pretty psyched and bummed all at once for the season finale manana 

LOVE DEXTER....there was rumor he wasn't gonna renew his contract for under $2 million...but got something wild like $3-$4 mill...so more seasons to come 

**RUMOR* is the key phrase here lol***


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 17, 2011)

But can we talk about Dexter here?
********
Spoiler alert - just in case?
********

SO what do you think is up with the video game guy and the hand from the ice truck killer? It seems like they are starting a "new" story just before the season ends?

Do you think they are going to get into the whole thing with Deb maybe "loving" Dex?

How funny was it when Quinn thought he hooked up with the stripper but it was really the fatter older pancake lady? I was LMAO!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2011)

SuperMishe said:


> But can we talk about Dexter here?
> ********
> Spoiler alert - just in case?
> ********
> ...



*Very interesting questions........yeah no clue on the hand or the video game/computer geek......

I think you are right Deb + Dex might get somewhere...but would he ever go there? (you know they are a couple IRL)

OMFG Quinn is such A TOTAL TOOL *


----------



## toni (Dec 18, 2011)

They were a couple but filed for divorce last year...filming must be AWKWARD!!!

The season finale was exciting. Holy crap at the end.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2011)

SPOILER!!! (Highlight lines below to read)

I really wish I hadn't seen a news broadcast that hinted at the fact that the end of this season was going to be the start of "the end" for the series. I guessed that someone was going to catch Dexter killing Travis, and with all the other stuff with Deb something told me it would be her. Made it less climactic for me. Boo!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 20, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> SPOILER!!! (Highlight lines below to read)
> 
> I really wish I hadn't seen a news broadcast that hinted at the fact that the end of this season was going to be the start of "the end" for the series. I guessed that someone was going to catch Dexter killing Travis, and with all the other stuff with Deb something told me it would be her. Made it less climactic for me. Boo!


*INTERESTINGLY ENOUGH.....I predicted exactly that would happen...........*


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it HAD to happen, since Deb was becoming increasing split between career and personal issues. It was always building to that moment since season one: episode one.

I REALLY can't wait for season 7!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 21, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I think it HAD to happen, since Deb was becoming increasing split between career and personal issues. It was always building to that moment since season one: episode one.
> 
> I REALLY can't wait for season 7!


*
amen to season 7.......how many months do we have to wait??????

I am psyched for SHAMELESS + CALIFORNICATION to be returning next month!!!! they are the best*


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 20, 2012)

Crap for reading upwards in posts instead of reading top to bottom! The quoted white caught my eyes and not the Spoiler alert! *heh* Ah well, I don't mind really 

I just finished rewatching the first 5 seasons and waiting for 6 to come out on DVD! I tell ya, I hadn't watched the first 3 seasons in so long that watching them again was like watching them for the first time. They were just as intense! I'm gonna miss Dex when he leaves us, but at least we have 2 more seasons!


----------



## mel (Feb 28, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I forgot to update with a posting I got the season watched and my hubby (MCH) was wonderful as usual! 

I wish Dex was on all year long!!


----------



## swinglifeaway (Mar 3, 2012)

As much as I would like this show to go on forever, it's always been hinted by the writers that Dexter isn't someone that can go on forever, he has to get caught or change eventually. I liked the last few seasons even though everyone else seems to be losing faith; it puts a lot of emphasis on the next/last season since everyone is now on the same page I think and it'll be interesting to see if Dexter either goes out like a candle burning at both ends, succumbs to his sister and his sons needs or goes completely AWOL on everyone and gets hunted down.

I would love to see the next episode pick up right where the last one left off so we can see that REALLY awkward conversation, haha.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 14, 2012)

*I saw the first 2 minutes released on HBO this week.......lets just say DEXTER is on the HOT SEAT with love interest IRL and Sis DEB!!!

SEPT 30th*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking forward to it myself, too!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 23, 2012)

Season 6 DVD release date: August 14th. Can't wait!


----------



## Deven (Jul 26, 2012)

swinglifeaway said:


> As much as I would like this show to go on forever, it's always been hinted by the writers that Dexter isn't someone that can go on forever, he has to get caught or change eventually. I liked the last few seasons even though everyone else seems to be losing faith; it puts a lot of emphasis on the next/last season since everyone is now on the same page I think and it'll be interesting to see if Dexter either goes out like a candle burning at both ends, succumbs to his sister and his sons needs or goes completely AWOL on everyone and gets hunted down.
> 
> I would love to see the next episode pick up right where the last one left off so we can see that REALLY awkward conversation, haha.



The two minute teaser takes care of that for you... mostly. *SPOILER ALERT IF YOU CLICK THE LINK!!!*


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Sep 27, 2012)

Just finished watching Season 6 and wow..this season exceeded my initial expectations from watching the first few episodes! One particular part just blew my mind and I'm sure you that have seen it, know what part that is.

I do have some advice for those who haven't seen it, and are planning to get the DVD - DO NOT watch the Showtime preview of shows that is at the beginning of each disc. You can't skip it and watching it will ruin the very ending of the season. Why they did this, is beyond me...and VERY stupid!! Just thought I'd give you the heads up.

Now I'm dying to see the first episode of Season 7, that premiere's this Sunday.


----------



## Deven (Sep 28, 2012)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Now I'm dying to see the first episode of Season 7, that premiere's this Sunday.



With HOMELAND right after it! So stoked!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn I love me some dexter topped off with Homeland!!!
Good times in showtime land tonite!!!​


----------



## Deven (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh my God:

Deb knows! Holy crap! And do you think LaGuerta will figure out it's Dexter because of the blood slide?


----------



## toni (Oct 1, 2012)

All I can say is oh shit Dexter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deven (Oct 2, 2012)

Dexter fans!!!

DEXTER COMIC BOOK!

It's being done by freaking MARVEL!!! I am so flippin excited.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 15, 2012)

*anyone besides me excited for SEASON FINALE tomorrow nite...*


----------



## Melian (Dec 18, 2012)

It was so satisfying to see Deb shoot LaGuerta.

I screamed at the tv like an insane person :wubu:


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 18, 2012)

Melian said:


> It was so satisfying to see...
> 
> I screamed at the tv like an insane person :wubu:



I watched it yesterday online because I don't have cable and I had headphones on while both my roommates were watching other stuff too. During that part, I just gasped and put my hand over my mouth kind of making a big scene and they were just like, "what" and I'm like, "YOU WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND, YOU DON'T WATCH DEXTER" and they just told me to shut up and laughed at me. Regardless, I was freaking out a little.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm glad they finally killed that bitch off


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 20, 2012)

Melian said:


> It was so satisfying to see Deb shoot LaGuerta.
> 
> I screamed at the tv like an insane person :wubu:


*
FUCKING AMAZING!!! I was in FL w/o Showtime and tried to watch on my freaking iPhone on the plane home...so had to wait til Tuesday !!!!*



kaylaisamachine said:


> I watched it yesterday online because I don't have cable and I had headphones on while both my roommates were watching other stuff too. During that part, I just gasped and put my hand over my mouth kind of making a big scene and they were just like, "what" and I'm like, "YOU WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND, YOU DON'T WATCH DEXTER" and they just told me to shut up and laughed at me. Regardless, I was freaking out a little.


*
amazing finale...no doubt....HOMELAND ANYBODY?*


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (May 7, 2013)

OMG I just finished Season 7 and I cannot wait for the final season to start!! The season was a bit 'eh' until about the last 4 episodes and wowzers! I was on the edge of my seat again, just like old Dex days! It's starting early this year - June 30th. I've been hitting up promos and oh my lawd, I don't know how I'm going to prepare for what they're going to do to us in this season! BTW - Season 7 will be out on DVD May 14th.


----------

